# .  >   ...

## yante

,  TOT  FIO...
   ...  :Smilie: 
  ,  TOT...

----------


## YUM

.

----------


## .

?      :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 ,  .
  ,        :Big Grin: 
  .   .

  ,   ...

----------


## YUM

-  .
-   "" !      ...
""         .   ?
 "   ".
   ""  ,   .    
  ,          . 
   ,    . 
         , ,  !!

----------


## yante

> ,  .
>   ,       
>   .   .
> 
>   ,   ...


  ,     :Smilie: 
,   ,  -,   -  :Smilie: 
, ,    ...

----------


## YUM

" ",   ,      ,  !
 - . 
     ,       ,  
  ,     . 
,   !!!! 
-,  .    ,    .
,   .  -, ,  ,        ,
       20 . ,    ! 
  .  22-     ,    , , 
  ..,        ...  ,  ... :Cool: 
   : -,  - ,  -... ,  ""   .
    "-",     " "     , ..
-,  ""  " !    ...      
,         .     , ,  !  

.    ,    ...  ,   ,   " ".
,    !    " "   " ".
   ,  42- .   ,   " "   ...
 ,     . , , .       ""  
   .     ""  . ,  ...!
   ?  "",   ! 
!      !  ! 
,  ""  ""   ,       .
   "",         -   ""!
 , ,      .      (   !),
 ,   .       ,  10 (!!!!) 
      ,      .  ,  .
, ""   ...


, ,   ""    5 :1  - .  ,  35    .
(   24-  - ...)

----------


## Kaufen

-       -.  .   - -,   .

----------


## YUM

> -       -.  .   - -,   .


    - .
   ""    -  ! :yes:

----------


## YUM

> - .
>    ""    -  !


 ! 
 -  !!! 
 , ,     - !

----------


## YUM

:  0:0 (8:7)
,   1/8   !
 ""       -  .
      ,  -     .
, ,    ...      -    
 ? ,    .   
  !    "".    
!!     !       " ", 
 ,  .  
  ,   :    "", 
    .        .  .
  , - , !
    ,  ! ,    
   !   !
   ,  ,  !!!

----------


## YUM

:  4:2( 2:2  .)
  !!! 
   ,    2:0   .
  -   2:0   2-1  91- !!! 
   " "    " "
    20- !      6- 
   ,         
    .   -   
 .     ,   
,   (  !),   
     .   
   11-     . 
      . ,   , -
  !        , , ....

 -     .   
          .
   -  .    
  . 
        20 !   
    ,      1/4 . 
      .
         .  
. !          
 ,   ""  .  " "  
 .    ,    "" . 
,   !!!     !!! 
,  .  ,   .    ""
     !   , , ,  
 ,  ,        
   .      "".   
!    ! 
,     18 !   . 
      . ,   -    ,   ,  
   .        .
   .   ,  ,   
    ...   ,       
    ,   .
,         ,   .
,      -   , ...

----------


## YUM

- . 1:1
 .     .
     . 
      --! 
,           
    .
  - 6 (!)     1/4 .
   .

----------


## YUM

:  2: 0
   ?  :EEK!: 
       ? ,       
. ,       . 
     ?
-!    ""   "",        
    ....
, ,       ,         .
   , ,    .
 - ? ?

----------


## YUM

:  4:3
 !!!
    ,    5  "" !
 -  ,   , ,   8.35 - 2: 0!!! 
  -  ...    .
 , , ...
       ! 
  ""     ,  
  -  .     .
 "" .
    ,  , ,  4-     .
  ,     !

----------


## yante

...  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ...


  . ""   "" . :Big Grin: 
        .  .,
 ""  .

----------


## Kaufen

""       - ""   .

----------


## YUM

> ""       - ""   .


... , ! 
-        !!!      ! 
,  ""       " ".  !
, , ø... 
  ""   . ,    .

----------


## YUM

.      ...

----------


## YUM

, ?   ,   !  :Frown: 
   .   ...
,     .     - .
   . , ,   
  .
    ?   .     
. 
  -  !   -   , ,   ,
     .     ,   .
      "" ,       . 
  .      - !   ,  
    ! ,     ,  .   
.       ,  ..., - , 
. ..-.. ...  -    . 
 " "           .
     . ,   ,   ,     . 
    ...

----------


## YUM

! 
,   , .        
   .
 - -? !!!  - !!! 

    .    ,  
 1/4        ,   .
  .  ""    30 .      ,
   .           
,        .   
      ,  - ...
  ""       ,   .
  ""    . ,  ,    ,   
15 -  !!! 
!      .         
,       .    ,   "",
  -  !          . !!! 
  ,    , .       ...
 .

----------


## YUM

. 
          Pelileo, 
       .
          Indi Nativ 
  44 !!! 
      " "  -  . 
   ,       
   Indi Nativ       
 2500 .
 , ,       
 :Big Grin: 

   El Comercio.

----------


## YUM

""  . . !    ,   
 .  ?   ?   ,   .
,   .     . . ...  ?  ?
  ,    -    !? 
 - ...2000 . ! .   ! 
 .      .   ...
 ? !        .
,   .       .   
 , .   ...-...
     ,      .
      . 
 ,  90-.        . 
  4 .........      
    . 1.54  . 1.50...  , 
   .    , 
 ,           . 
         .     
     " "    . 
,     !!!

----------


## YUM

" "            !
   ... 10  !!!    - .
   ,   ""    !!!  
     .      ,    -        " ".
        . :Frown:

----------


## Kaufen

Pocnjd -  -     .

----------


## YUM

-    ...
    "  ",             .        ..."  !"
  .    ""     "  "     ",    - ".   ,    ,  ,     !
    :  ,   !
   ,   "   ",   ( !!!)      ,      .
      !         ,      !
 ""          .                 . ,  ,  "  !

----------


## YUM

:  0:1
    !        .
    -  ,  .
      !  -    .
   ,               !
,   ,     -     .
             ""  
" ".         ,    ""    .

----------


## YUM

- . 0:0
 - ,  0:0 ,   -    
  !!!   ,        .
         ,  ,
   : , !      !!!

----------


## Kaufen

,        .

        .    ,     30%,        ,       60%,       116%!

    36%   &#163;268 .            adidas (&#163;750   10 ).  ,         (       )         (     Nike).

----------


## YUM

?  - ""!      -  !   70-   ,       ! 
  .
"" (        ! )      .   !          .          .   !     -      .      , -      ,      .       ,         ("" 40-!)  ,       -   ! 
. !       !!!   ,       ""!  ,       "",     .      ,     !
       .         !   . ,   -  .        ,       !    ,    .         .   ,        ,  , ,   ,    -.
.   !    ! 
  :  "".
              100% 
 .      .

----------


## YUM

.
      . :Frown: 
       .
      -    
  .       ,   .
!   ""    .
     ""  , .
  ,       .
" ", .
  - ,  - ,  -   . 
        . 

  , " " (,  ,   !!!)  - !  , . 
  ,         40 ...

----------


## YUM

-   8:4 
   ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Kaufen

-  3:2
  ?

----------


## YUM

> -  3:2
>   ?


 .    .  :Mocking: 
  146 % !!!

----------


## YUM

> .    . 
>   146 % !!!


    .
, ,   ,   "   ",     ... ... , -      ,  -  " "         !   - .  "  "!!! 
      -   !
 ,     .  ""! 
     .   -    
 "" ?   ,  -    .   , !  
           !  
 ""!   !  !!! 
-... -   .   30   !!! 
    ,   !!! 
====
 - .  1 : 1
   ?  -? 
      ,  "" (  )    
"" (    :  -)  ""   .
     ?    "   ".
 :Big Grin:  
,   !  ,       .
     7 ,      .   10-.     .

----------


## Mands1987

,           .     .

----------


## YUM

, , ! 
,          "". 
 .    -   !
,  ,          - .
 - .  ,    .
!

----------


## Tauras

.       .       dogovornoi-match ru        .           .

----------


## Celebrimbor

> , , ! 
> ,          "". 
>  .    -   !
> ,  ,          - .
>  - .  ,    .
> !


     .

----------


## YUM

"" - ! 
 ,  ""  (  ),
 ,  "" ! :yes: 
,  ,             ?
   ,   !

====
"" -    ! 
   .    -  !  .
 -,    . "",   ...
 -   "".  
,    !    !!! 
 ... 


> .


 ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

/ .... 5:3
   ?  :EEK!: 
  ,      -    !!!
    3 ()  ! 
     ...   ,    .

----------


## YUM

/... 6:1
 !
, , , ....
  90-  5  ...

----------


## YUM

> /... 6:1


 : +... . 3:6 !
     ?     ?
  -   ,   - , :     .
    .  -     !
,   ,   ,   -  ?    ? 

          .   ,    .
,      ""    .  
    ... :Frown:

----------


## YUM

:  3:3...
 ,   .
1-  -    ?
2-     ,   65- ?
3-   ? 
     ,    !
4-   ?       -.
..        ""  ?   ,   .
 :
   ,    20-30 ,      !
PS  - !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

:  1 : 1.
         ! 
    !    ,         ,  -  
.  93- ...
  !   !!!!

----------


## YUM

() /  4:2
   ,   ...         .
 ,       - .
,       ! 
       200%   , 
        .
,      ,     !   ,      ...      !
       . ,   !      -           .
    "",        ! 
     ,          .
    !!!  ...
 -   -     ,            -           ,   -  !          ?

----------


## Kaufen

-  0-0.
 .  .       ,          ,     .   .     -       , ,      .

----------


## YUM

> -       , ,


      .
  ""  ,           !
     ...   :Big Grin: 
  ""    .   ,    
  .         ,      ,     ,          .
,   ,     !!!!  ,   , .
!

----------


## YUM

/ 0:2

,   !
    ,      .          -    .
      ,    .
 . , -      ..       !
    ! ..  ,     .
.., ,       ! 

,  , ,    -        .
  ,  ,  ""!    - ...  .....
. .           . 
 -,   .          ,   !

 ,  .  ,   ,           - !
 " ".    ?     ?  !!!

----------


## YUM

/ ...    2.25  !!!!
!!!!! :Cool: 

 ,  .   - .

----------


## YUM

/  0:2
  .     -   ! 
    ,   ,  .
  "  ",     -  ,  - !
     ,         .
.  , .  .          
       .   ,  ,   ?
..     ""  ,    .
      ""    .      .  .

----------


## YUM

.. .
       1:1      .
    4 ""        !   - !  - !
 !   ... ! 
              -      !!! 
,      -  ...  ""     !    (  !)  . 
,   , ""       !     !
      " "         , -,  !   ---     !      ,  , 20   - , -  ! 
"  ..." (  Ը,  ),  -   ! 
    ..  - ! 
 ,         !
        ,       !!!! 
    ......
,  " "     - "" ""    .
, , !   100-  :      ,      !!!       ?   ,    ......     ? 

,    ,           ,     , , .. ..  !!!    ""    ,     , ""     ...    !!!
 !

----------


## YUM

> 1:1     .



    ""  "". 5:1
  ?

----------


## YUM

:  3 : 3
, , !
 -     ,     ,
 -       !      .      .      .
,       5   .
  ? 
 -   .   -4
 /  / .
,   1,    "".    ,      ! 
 -      ""       "  ".  ,       .   ?
 -   ,       ,                 .
:
   "",   " "! , ,      ,   "",     -  ? 
! 
   ""    ,     . ,    ""             .    - .    ,      , !.            ,    - .
     -  2 . 
//.
        .   ,       .       . 2 
,   ,   ...  ,     !   ,          ,    .  3 .
,          ,      ?
" ",  .
......            ,      !   ,  ..."".            1    .
.       , ,        . -3!
,  !  -   .     .
,   ,  - ,    .     ,    4! ! , !!!         . 
 .     .       .
. !   !!!     -  3 .    - 4!!
 ,      . ,       , ...         ,      ,      .
/  /  /.
 .      ,      .
 ,      3    .
    .

----------


## YUM

/  1:1
  .       .
  ,  .    . ... - .
   -          !
 ,    ,   .        ,          .
 ,   -    "".           -     3-      .
 , ,    !      ,  ""  , ,    !   4    , ...
   ,     3 "",   "  ".

----------


## YUM

/ 2:0
 - ,  - .
  -,  ,     !
  " , !"  " , "! 
,       .         ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

/ ...    .
 ,      .     !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> / ...    .
>  ,      .     !


 ...

  !

----------


## YUM

> ...
> 
>   ![/URL!! ]


    !
.   ,  ...   .. ...
 ,  ...

----------

> !


...



> .
>  ,    .    !





> ,          3

----------


## YUM

> ...

----------


## YUM

:  0:3
   ! 
   1 .    -     (    !!!)
,          -     .
       -          ,   -    ,
 !
  ! 
,  ,  -    !          
  .   !    60-    !     .
   !     !!!        ,    " "
  ,    ,         ,       .
--,      !     ,    ,    .

----------


## YUM

"" /"" 2:0
   ,  ""  ""    .    ,       ,     .  ""   ,  ""  .
"", ,     .               :Big Grin:     - ,   ""    ! 
 ,   ,      ,    ""   ""! 
, ,   " " -   ! 
    !    -  !  "".      ...
 ""   VAR'.  ,              .
  ""- "  ".    ,           
     ..

----------


## YUM

,        -        .  ! 
      "  ". -  -,    .  ,   .
   . . 80 -   0:0.    -  !    .
, ,           .
    - .   ,  ,   "".  ,     ..
-!    . ,   ... --.... 
             .    !!! 
!    ,      !

 -.
,  ,    52 .        .   . ,  
 .    . 
     !  -     ! 
,   -  . ,       !   -  .
 -     ,      !      
.
 !    ""       ..
           .   ""  , 
  ""  .
  100%     (    , ) -  - 
   "". ,        .  ,      
  ! 
, ,  , , ,    -  !     .
,        ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

/    1:4.
-!         ,     ! 
    ,     .     
  -   " "   
     ,      .
,         -   !
 . 
,   ,   , , ,  
 !  !!!        ,
       !   ?  ?
  ,   ,  ?
,  , -,   .    
    ,       ! 
  -  ,       !  , ,
  . ,          ,
                  .
  ,    "  " -   
     !     -
"  "  .   - !   , 
     !     ,   
 ,         ,    
 ,         ,   
         !

----------


## YUM

/  1:0
  !!! 
! 
    ,  -   ! 
""  ,    -       .

===
 /  1:1  
,    -      " -".
***   !!! 
     ,         ...!!! 
 !!!      .   !!! 
  -  !!! 
 .

  !  ! 
,      ,       " ",
!         !  
 !    !    !!! 
  ...  !         !
      ...  !
  ?   ? ...    ?  :EEK!:  
         ? 
  - !  !   , ,     !    . 
,    -      ?         !
    ...    .       , ,   -      !     ...
 : ,  ,      ! 
   ,  ,       !
,  - ,          !
     159,          !!! 
 ,  -   ! 
    ,        ,  
    !!!

----------


## YUM

/   3:1 
 ,    "-"           .         .
      ,     )      ... 1  9 (        "  .."   --  :Big Grin: )
 .      ""  ,     .  , - !      ,        ?   - "  " !       ,   .
.    !    -     ?      !!! 
.    ?    -  ?           -   ?            !
.         ,             ? 
. , !!!    ?   ,      !!!  , ,      (  ?  ?), -  ?            !!!     ""  ???!! 
.     "  "!  ,    - " 2"!! 
. ,     !         ""
  .  ,      " -  -" ,   -     .         ,   .      ,                . ,  ,       ..   -          : " !" 
 ,        ( !)  "!
  ,        "".      " - "     !         ,   ... " "  20- !   !        , ,        .   .  ,   "  ", ,   .
     ,  , ,      ...  ,            .
,  ,     .    ...  ,   .

----------


## YUM

VAR   VAR  
  /  4:3
!      ! 

    ? 
    (  )      1/2   ...    .


,      ""!  -  .
 ?  ,            ,    -    ?!
,   ,  -   " " ? " ,     ..."      ? 
...  !!!      ""? 
 -   ,     "  "   !
.
     "  "        ,  - !      ,         ,   " ..." -      !  , ,     ,   ! 
   - !     " "   ,     50          ""   ?  ,      , ..., !     ""     ?           ...
        ,   "" !!!   ""       ,           ,      . ? 
 "  "        , ..     ! 
"--" ?  
       ! 
       ,        2018,     .
  ,      ,            . ? 
  !  ,     "  "               .
? 
!!!     ,   ,      ? 
   ?  
  ? 
   -         5-        ""? 
...  -? 
-----
-, ! 
**   ***      !!!!

https://matchtv.ru/football/ucl/matc...hshije_momenty

----------

